# More Art from Vienna



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2022)

Two paintings by F G Waldmuller...

Self Portrait 



Spring in the Vienna wood...


----------



## Gaer (Dec 5, 2022)

The second one looks like it could walk off the page!


----------

